

The problem with dynamic languages - socratees
http://amix.dk/blog/viewEntry/19422

======
makecheck
Many programmers confine projects to one language, but this severely limits
their potential.

If Python (or anything else) isn't perfect, that doesn't mean there is
necessarily a problem with the language, or that you shouldn't use it. For
example, once I became familiar with SWIG, I was not at all afraid to use C++
for the things that needed to be fast, while continuing to use Python for a
large portion of what I had to maintain. And, I don't automatically write
every script in one language, I use whatever is most suitable to the task.

------
spooneybarger
synopsis: the problem with dynamic languages is that they are dynamic.

my response: nothing is a win win in life, there is always a trade off
somewhere. the ability to modify a running system on the fly means you can get
runtime errors that a static system would be able to find before startup.

